# Ms. Mofet's Pasta Salad (No Mayo)



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2015)

*Ms. Mofet's Pasta Salad (No Mayo)*

Most of the ingredients are to taste according to personal taste. I like things spicy but you may not. So taste and adjust to your liking.


2 Boneless/skinless chicken breasts
Fresh or dry oregano (to taste)
Extra virgin olive oil 
4 cloves garlic; finely minced, grated or pressed (to taste)
Sea salt (to taste)
Ground black pepper (to taste)
Ground red pepper flakes (to taste)

2 medium broccoli crowns; uncooked
1 box (10 oz.) Mushroom caps; uncooked
1 bunch (≈6 oz.) Green onions/scallions; uncooked
1 can (6 oz.) Pitted black olives 
1 bottle (10 oz.) Green olives (stuffed/salad)
(1/2 lb. Steamed fresh green beans; steamed & cooled - optional)

8 oz. small/mini pasta (I like mini wagon wheels or shells)
*Dressing (all to taste):*


Red wine vinegar
Extra virgin olive oil 
Flaxseed oil (may add a bit of grape seed oil also if desired)
Sea salt 
Ground black pepper
Ground red pepper flakes
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Goya Adobo Seasoning
(Anchovy paste mixed with a little of the oil to break up before adding to bowl; to taste; optional)

Cube chicken breast (bite size)
Place chicken cubes in bowl (with lid) and add EVOO and toss to coat (enough to coat chicken cubes plus a bit extra)
Add finely minced fresh garlic, oregano, sea salt, ground black; to taste and toss well
Cover and place in fridge for 3 hours or overnight to marinate. 
Heat  cast iron pan or heavy pan 
Place chicken and marinade in pan and sauté till chicken is fully cooked. 
Remove chicken to bowl large enough for finished salad and let cool. 
Cook small pasta (8 oz. uncooked) in salted water; drain and run under cold water till cool to the touch. 
Clean and cut broccoli crowns into bite size pieces; wash and place in large bowl. 
Wash mushrooms and quarter or cut into bite size pieces; add to bowl. 
Chop green onions/scallions (white & green) on the bias and add to bowl. 
Add cooled chicken and pasta to bowl and toss well.
(Add steamed & cooled green beans if desired and toss well) 
Add dressing ingredients to taste and toss well.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks yummy, MsM!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks!

This looks like a great dish for those days when it is too hot to cook or a good scoop and go for lunch at work.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2015)

You're welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 25, 2015)

Always a great summer salad.  My current fave ingredients are grilled sliced chicken,   California black olives ( we mostly serve these once a year at Thanksgiving so they are a treat,) sun dried or real tomatoes, whatever fresh herbs you have.  

Good at picnics and lunch is always ready.  Keeps several days unless you eat it all.  Burping mah Tupperware in anticipation.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 26, 2015)

That looks wonderful, MsM.  Thanks for sharing...I love summer salads and will save this.


----------

